# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Thinking about a new tank please give advice!

## krminnic85

I'm thinking of upgrading my toad tank. I just purchased a 20 gal. Long (30.3" x 12.5" x 12.8 ) ( Petco dollar per gallon sale )






 Is this a good size? I want to go half/half on the land and water.

I also want to add the Repto Filter to the water area. please give advice! I'm open to new ideas.  

Thanks Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks!

----------


## Carlos

Hi Karri!  Think it will help to know what species is your toad.  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Creamballman

Also, how many? a good rule of thumb is 4 or 5 gallons for each frog/toad

----------


## MatthewM1

You can fit 5-6 toads in there no problem. I'm currently building up a tank the same size. I've got a build thread in the viv section. I'm not to far into it yet though. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## krminnic85

Fire belly toad. And as of right now I only have one toad but looking to add more to new tank

----------


## Carlos

> Fire belly toad. And as of right now I only have one toad but looking to add more to new tank


Cool because I plan to set-up a 29G (same LxW) for them too.  According to this forum article:  Frog Forum - Fire-Bellied Toad Care and Breeding - Bombina orientalis and relatives and with a little algebra involved; looks like we can keep 9-10 in the 20L/29.  Myself would start with less... maybe 7, which is a lucky number  :Frog Smile:  .

If wanting a waterfall/stream in set-up; would go with one of those small powered internal filters that work with low water levels.  If no waterfall/stream desired; would just use a low profile aquarium sponge filter driven by an air pump.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## krminnic85

I have the Tetrafauna Repto filter waterfall, well I just bought it tonight. loving the sales Petco is having this week! I'm thinking around 4 toads to start with. I don't want to many! maybe one day I will work my way up!

----------


## krminnic85

ok so i have a few more questions! first off I've been reading that you dont need a UVB light. Chester ( the toad ) has always had a 2.0 Repti Glo UVB light. He has never "changed" colors or anything. he has always been bright green! should I keep the UVB light or no?
second question. what is normal temp for the water area? I keep this tank at about 72 during the day and about 68 during the night. is this an ok temp range. he sits in his water daily but also sits under his rocks/plants. I think he's happy. its been almost a year since I got him.
last question. I have always used coconut fiber bedding. I was told not to use this. should I or shouldn't I. he doesn't seem to mind it.

----------


## Creamballman

Do you use the expandable kind? This is actually one of the best substrates to use as if he swallows it, it won't cause impaction. That is a perfect temperature, (82 is good for breeding though). UVB is important for the long run so keep using it

----------


## krminnic85

It's a brick that i let soak. I just hope the new tanks temps range the same as the tank he's in now.( he's only in a 5.5 gal right now) the new tank is going to take sometime to finish due to all the cost. 
Thank you for the information. this helps a lot! and I'm glad I use the UVB

----------


## krminnic85

Here's an update on the fire belly toad tank project!
added back ground, gravel, waterfall and water. so far so good no leaks and waterfall is working perfectly! 
Just ordered a screen top and a floating dock

----------


## Creamballman

It looks nice, Just make sure those pebbles are too big to fit in the toads' mouth

----------


## krminnic85

will toads go all the way under water?  also real plants? what kind of plants? I normally do silk plants but I want to use real.

----------


## Carlos

> ...last question. I have always used coconut fiber bedding. I was told not to use this. should I or shouldn't I. he doesn't seem to mind it....


Hi Karri!  If you mean the Plantation Soil/EcoEarth type substrate that is fine for dry area.




> ... also real plants? what kind of plants? I normally do silk plants but I want to use real.


Would suggest low light plants like Anubia or the smaller Cryptocoryne; lot's of species pics here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php.  Also any emerged plants whose roots don't rot in water (i.e. Pothos) will do OK and could "drape" them over land side.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Creamballman

They don't usually go under water, but they can and will if they want to( sometimes they hide or want to get away from the other frogs)

----------


## krminnic85

Tank update!
just need some plants and hiding places/rocks

----------


## s6t6nic6l

looking good so far, but, there's always a but when I post  :Stick Out Tongue: , how do you intend to drain the land area from excess water?

----------


## krminnic85

There's a glass divider between the land and water, no water can get over there. it's completely sealed with aquarium sealer.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

i'll put it another way, when the toads come onto land they will bring water(dragging) from the pool then you will be misting/watering the plants/moss you should have on the land section for them. eventually there will be water rising above your drainage area. what will you do to drain this?

----------


## krminnic85

I'm not doing real plants and i don't have that problem now in the other tank . problem solved, leave it the way I have it. plus i fully clean my tanks monthly

----------


## krminnic85

Project toad tank is complete!

----------


## Carlos

Looks real nice Karri  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Ajuki

Looks awesome!

----------

